# I Thought Michael's Was a Craft Store



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. #1 Safety cat's eyes. #2 Safety teddy bear's eyes. #3 Plaid ribbon. #4 Five inch plastic baby dolls. I left the store with one ball of sock yarn and some shiny black buttons. I eventually flagged down an employee as she tried to zip past and she tells me they don't carry safety eyes of any description but she has seen them on a website called Etsy. :roll: They don't have any plaid ribbon in stock and I could try again when it's closer to Christmas:x and the only dolls they have are this big, as she moves her hands about 18 inches apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

i waited impatiently for michaels to come to my town and what a disapponitment!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

This Michael's is an hour drive from my home. Fortunately my mom lives near Michael's so we had a nice visit.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Michaels isn't what it used to be. My local Michaels carries very little yarn and they never have enough in the same color/dye lot to complete any but the smallest of projects. Their selection of needles and other knitting tools has dwindled as well. And they wonder why sales are down?


----------



## mishukitty (Mar 8, 2013)

So, true. I wish Michael's would make up their minds: are they a craft store, a holiday store, a floral store, an accessory store, a card store... The physical stores they have are too small to do all these things.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, in their defense, I haven't seen the safety eyes in any craft store..... but no plaid ribbon is not cool. We have 3 Micheal's within easy driving distance.... but I seen to only go there for beads and do much better yarnwise at Joann's or Hobby Lobby.... In the same vein, I thought Joann's was a FABRIC store but decorator items and scrapbooking and the like are at least half the store and the fabric prices are creeping right up to quilt store prices...... I would rather have a great selection of one item than a hodgepodge of all....


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

The Michaels I have been to all have very poor customer service. It is hard to get anybody to help and when you do find someone you get an attitude. I am going to start complaining to mangement about the srvice and let them know I will take my business elsewhere.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hobby Lobby was my suggestion and I see Dreamweaver already gave it to you! Love Hobby Lobby.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. #1 Safety cat's eyes. #2 Safety teddy bear's eyes. #3 Plaid ribbon. #4 Five inch plastic baby dolls. I left the store with one ball of sock yarn and some shiny black buttons. I eventually flagged down an employee as she tried to zip past and she tells me they don't carry safety eyes of any description but she has seen them on a website called Etsy. :roll: They don't have any plaid ribbon in stock and I could try again when it's closer to Christmas:x and the only dolls they have are this big, as she moves her hands about 18 inches apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.


I also went to them in Nanaimo last Saturday, and then thought I'd check Fabricland. Walla! they have the safety eyes (brown) and also carry noses and blue eyes. The last two were out of stock but will be in the next order. There was another empty hook beside those other two and never thought to ask what would be on that hook. Maybe cats eyes? I think they would be open to bringing in cat's eyes if a couple of us ask. I will and maybe by phone.


----------



## RydersMum (Feb 22, 2013)

That's odd. Before Hobby Lobby moved (haven't been in the new location yet) I preferred Michael's to Hobby Lobby. Our Michael's has 3 aisles of yarn and one whole aisle of knitting supplies/needles/hooks. They also have a huge doll, jewelry, scrapbooking and cake decorating sections.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I am with Dreamweaver. I would love to see a store come in that just handled needlework designs and yarns and needles. Just like the old fashioned Yarn Shops used to do. Remember Merribee's? I loved the local yarn stores where you could sit and knit or look through the pattern books or just sit and chat about knitting, crocheting, etc. There was one in Houston by the Galleria called "Twinkles" and I loved that shop, spent nearly every lunch hour in there instead of eating lunch. Ohhhhhhhh, for the good old days when Michael's, hobby lobby, and places like that carried all sorts of yarns to feel of and purchase. When JC Penny and Sears used to carry yarns of "upper" class quality, and when Woolco's had a better selection of yarn than Target. Woolco's is gone and Target no longer even carries yarns. Back to the "Good Old Days" for me.


----------



## ridemakerema (Jul 20, 2012)

T


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

Hobby Lobby is only in USA. Unfortunately, I've been told by our district manager that they will not be going out of the country.


----------



## ridemakerema (Jul 20, 2012)

Ooops, sorry for that "T"
It's so funny, I just came back from Michaels -getting lost on my way there- and did not find what I was looking for. So I bought a little pad to make some drawings, for $5.99. From there I went to Craft and Stuff where I found what I needed, and the same little pad I got at Michaels it was $3.99!!! $2 dollars difference. I'll never go back.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I am with Dreamweaver. I would love to see a store come in that just handled needlework designs and yarns and needles. Just like the old fashioned Yarn Shops used to do. Remember Merribee's? I loved the local yarn stores where you could sit and knit or look through the pattern books or just sit and chat about knitting, crocheting, etc. There was one in Houston by the Galleria called "Twinkles" and I loved that shop, spent nearly every lunch hour in there instead of eating lunch. Ohhhhhhhh, for the good old days when Michael's, hobby lobby, and places like that carried all sorts of yarns to feel of and purchase. When JC Penny and Sears used to carry yarns of "upper" class quality, and when Woolco's had a better selection of yarn than Target. Woolco's is gone and Target no longer even carries yarns. Back to the "Good Old Days" for me.


Donnie.....have you been to Knitting in the Loop? http://knittingintheloop.net/ I love that place! Not only a great selection of yarn and accessories, lots of comfy couches and tables/chairs for you to sit and visit and work on your projects. I have always been welcomed with open arms whether I'm just looking or spending the day. Just like the type of store you described. And there's always someone there giving a demo on the latest yarn and/or stitches.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I, too, feel Michaels has gone down hill. I like JoAnn's much better. They seem to have everything, so I go there first. If they don't have what I am looking for, then I might go to Michaels. But if JoAnn's doesn't have it, then Michael's probably doesn't either. They have become a real disappointment to me.


----------



## Katt.Tiley (Mar 5, 2013)

I have to tell you, I have a Michael's less than one mile from my home, as the crow flies, and I would rather drive the 12 miles to my nearest JoAnn's Fabrics for my fibre crafts. They have so much more to offer, and so many sales. That's why for me, it's a no-brainer. I want crafting supplies? I go to JoAnn's....


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I think it must depend on the area in which you live. We have a smaller JoAnn's in one small town near me but if I go to South County in St. Louis the newest JoAnn's is a JOY! It's in a former Circuit City electronics store and is huge with a wonderful selection of everything. Michaels was a wonderful crafts store until (IMO) they bought out Lee Wards - the quality and selection has drastically fallen and they fill every square inch of extra space with the cheap stuff you'd find in dollar stores rather than true crafting items. I also like Hobby Lobby and ours is very nice.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. #1 Safety cat's eyes. #2 Safety teddy bear's eyes. #3 Plaid ribbon. #4 Five inch plastic baby dolls. I left the store with one ball of sock yarn and some shiny black buttons. I eventually flagged down an employee as she tried to zip past and she tells me they don't carry safety eyes of any description but she has seen them on a website called Etsy. :roll: They don't have any plaid ribbon in stock and I could try again when it's closer to Christmas:x and the only dolls they have are this big, as she moves her hands about 18 inches apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.


I can't find safety eyes either,I know knitpicks sells them.I find a lot of crafting items online.Here is a canadian site that has a huge selection,even noses

http://www.bearsandbedtime.com/index.htm

Here is a link for a site that gives links for online craft shops

http://www.planetjune.com/blog/amigurumi-help/eye-sources/


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I have also been very disappointed with Michaels and Joanns.
The only Michaels I have is 45 mins away and the store is a total mess. I had a wonderful, huge Joanns near my sister's house, but they closed up a few years ago. The other one I tried was pathetic. So, if I want craft items i shop online and when I want a yarn I haven't seen yet I check out my local yarn shop first. Once I know the yarn, I order that online also. Whatever happened to top-rate craft stores and old fashioned neatness and customer service >  So sad.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Michaels isn't what it used to be. My local Michaels carries very little yarn and they never have enough in the same color/dye lot to complete any but the smallest of projects. Their selection of needles and other knitting tools has dwindled as well. And they wonder why sales are down?


I'm on Long Island and I have the same problem. Michael's is right around the corner, but I go to AC Moore even though it is not as close. Michael's is a waste of a time.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I used to work at Michael's here in Thunder Bay.I worked in the frame shop,and I worked evenings.Every night at 8pm I would have to help straighten up the store,they call it recovery.We would have to put all the misplaced items in a cart and put them back,clean the bathrooms,including mopping the floor,sweep the whole store,it was never ending.There was never enough staff working,and if it was busy we could never catch up,most nights we had to stay an extra hour for cleanup,nobody was allowed to go home early.
There would always be lots of work in the frame shop,but they would rather have staff clean the store,the whole problem with Michael's is they don't schedule enough staff,they expect way too much from the staff they do have.
The stock that was sent was not ordered by each store,they sent whatever.So lets say we we were out of bernat yarn,those shelves might stay empty for a month or more,very frustrating
My personal opinion is that the numbers of craft and yarn shops is dwindling,I have seen it in my own hometown.The ones that survive better have good prices,great customer service and plenty of product,because it's very easy to shop on line,you don't have to leave your home.I can find everything I need on my computer
I also worked in a grocery store for many years,they set up a website so you could order your groceries on line and have them delivered,I remember someone told me a few years ago that online shopping was the wave of the future,very convenient,but it could be sad as well.What are us fiber artists going to do if we can't touch the yarn we want to buy?Hmmm,think about that,I would feel deprived.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Check out Hobby Lobby for the safety eyes.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Michaels isn't what it used to be. My local Michaels carries very little yarn and they never have enough in the same color/dye lot to complete any but the smallest of projects. Their selection of needles and other knitting tools has dwindled as well. And they wonder why sales are down?


I just left Michael's about an hour ago with the same thoughts.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree, I find they cater more to scrapbooking than any other craft. Even their selection of yarns leave a lot to be desired..... I only shop there when they have a 50% off coupon and I usually just buy one ball of yarn with it.....


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I have been waiting since the middle of last year for my local sewing shop to ring me when there order of toy stuffing arrived complete waste of time asking, I was sure they would get it as they have a big selection of cross stitch surely you use it for cushions as well. ???


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I their defense they would have to be ten blocks long to carry everything everyone wants. I personally think they carry quite a bit. in fact from what I have seen of the hobby stores in every state I have been in : theirs is the largest and carries the most amount of different hobbies. I think that with access to online stores now a lot of the stores have cut back their inventory. I went into bed bath and beyond the other day looking for a kitchen aid coffee pot and had to order it online as they didn't carry it in their store. I can understand that they only have sooo much room. I am quite used to fitting everything I can into my little craft room so maybe I am more understanding lols 


nittineedles said:


> I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. #1 Safety cat's eyes. #2 Safety teddy bear's eyes. #3 Plaid ribbon. #4 Five inch plastic baby dolls. I left the store with one ball of sock yarn and some shiny black buttons. I eventually flagged down an employee as she tried to zip past and she tells me they don't carry safety eyes of any description but she has seen them on a website called Etsy. :roll: They don't have any plaid ribbon in stock and I could try again when it's closer to Christmas:x and the only dolls they have are this big, as she moves her hands about 18 inches apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

It's odd how chain stores vary, even those in the same chain. I have 2 Michael's near me. One has a very nice selection of yarn, the other not so much. A.C. Moore has more yarn than Michael's does. After reading so much about Hobby Lobby, I was excited when one opened nearby a couple of years ago. I was so disappointed to find that it has tons of seasonal crafts, great for my classroom, but only a couple very short aisles of yarn, and almost no knitting supplies. I have found it easier to order yarn online.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Don't know the store but have been to both Port Alberni and Nanaimo. 

Your post reminded me of our three visits to Vancouver Island - the boat journeys were breathtakingly beautiful. What an amazing place to live. Our holidays there were simply the best. 

Hope you can find the items you need to complete your project!


----------



## br54999 (Dec 26, 2012)

Donnie.....have you been to Knitting in the Loop? http://knittingintheloop.net/ I love that place! Not only a great selection of yarn and accessories, lots of comfy couches and tables/chairs for you to sit and visit and work on your projects. I have always been welcomed with open arms whether I'm just looking or spending the day. Just like the type of store you described. And there's always someone there giving a demo on the latest yarn and/or stitches.[/quote]

Did not know about this store, thanks for the info. I will definitely have to check them out. (Maybe this afternoon since I will be at Reliant Stadium today). I shop at Twisted Yarns in Spring, and love the store. They have a Cascade Yarn tasting this weekend with all Cascade yarn 15% off. I'm sure my stash will be growing again.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Our Michaels is very good compared to everyone else and they do sell out of yarns! Part of the problem is paying people with all the competition from Walmart and then online. This is what we are left with. Walmart is now going after our local groceries stores. Keep out of Walmart and spend your money elsewhere.


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've worked in Michael's, I taught knitting and I was a front end supervisor for a while. When I started they had a fantastic manager that paid attention to her customer's needs and wsnts. She was transfered to another store and they got this guy that "steamlined" everything, his attitude made a lot of the people working there leave and he replaced them with with people who couldn't even help the customers. I think this was so we wouldn't spend to much time "chatting" with the customers. I remember doing a demostration on knitting with some other workers and thier crafts, a supervisor from another store chatted with the other girls trying to get them to have classes at her store. When she got to me, she said "you know, no one knits anymore." I left shortly after that. The funny thing is, when I'm with my friend and we are chosing colors and such, people who hear us will walk up to us and ask us for help and we don't work there. Yes, I do help them if I can.


----------



## Ggail smith (Jul 25, 2012)

Try Mary Maxims


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi.By "Walla,they have safety eyes brown" did you mean Walmart has safety eyes in brown. I had been thinking "Walmart" myself. They don`t have a lot of craft items but you sometimes can get lucky and find what you need there. Good luck!


----------



## jerico (Jul 30, 2012)

I bought 10 balls of yarn for an afghan one month ago at Michael's. When i got home and unpacked the yarn, two balls were soiled rather badly. So, I drove 35 miles back to Michaels to return it, and to exchange it for two balls of clean yarn. Of course they were out of what I had bought, but said it would be on the truck in two days. So I waited two weeks to be sure it was there, and of course it wasn't. I am slightly handicapped, so asked if they could mail it to me when it came in. They said "no" not allowed to do that, so they called another Michaels 15 miles away in a rather large city.. Drove there after they gave me instructions in finding Michaels, well, it took me one hour to find it and then the drive back to where I live which totaled 130 miles out of my way. Finally found it. Also needed some needles, and of course they don't have a good selection of needles, so that bombed also. I think from now on, I'll shop Hobby Lobby. Also, the sales persons at Michaels are not helpful at all. Joy


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What Dreamweaver yearns for are the local small specialty shops of yore. Michaels, Jo-anns, Hobby Lobby, etc, are large corporations looking for quick profits. The fact that they sell a smattering of crafty things is almost incidental. Why do people expect any better from them. They stink--I mean that literally. The stores are filled with toxic fumes from chemicalized scents. They make me sick, quite literally. Why do they have this condition? Because they think the public are easily manipulated sheep. They dangle lots of color and glitz and noxious, artifical odors and tell the customer they are getting quality. Unfortunately, the quality is poor, the service is poor, the selection is very limited on purpose. It is designed to be just enough of a carrot to draw you in.

The big home stores like Home Depot are the same. A few leaders to draw you in, but the rest is sorely lacking. And when you ask for something different you are likely to be told that what you want doesn't exist--blatant lies designed to assault your self-esteem and trust in your own reality on one hand. On the other hand, the public is being conditioned to accept rotten service and draw you back in. 

One should never expect these large corporate ventures to be anything other than that. If you can find some useful items, that is secondary. People need to change their expectations.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. #1 Safety cat's eyes. #2 Safety teddy bear's eyes. #3 Plaid ribbon. #4 Five inch plastic baby dolls. I left the store with one ball of sock yarn and some shiny black buttons. I eventually flagged down an employee as she tried to zip past and she tells me they don't carry safety eyes of any description but she has seen them on a website called Etsy. :roll: They don't have any plaid ribbon in stock and I could try again when it's closer to Christmas:x and the only dolls they have are this big, as she moves her hands about 18 inches apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.


I had the same experience today. I rang a craft store in Devonport which is a good few KMs from Wynyard .(She specializes in card and scrapbooking) I ordered a couple of folders for my stickers and was annoyed that she didn't sell quilling tools, yet quilling is used in cardmaking. Makes you mad doesn't it?


----------



## lcrooks16 (Jul 29, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I think it must depend on the area in which you live. We have a smaller JoAnn's in one small town near me but if I go to South County in St. Louis the newest JoAnn's is a JOY! It's in a former Circuit City electronics store and is huge with a wonderful selection of everything. Michaels was a wonderful crafts store until (IMO) they bought out Lee Wards - the quality and selection has drastically fallen and they fill every square inch of extra space with the cheap stuff you'd find in dollar stores rather than true crafting items. I also like Hobby Lobby and ours is very nice.


I agree - it depends on where the Michaels is located. Here in Springfield, MO, the Michaels has a great selection of yarn, over two aisles. When I visit my parents in Florida, their Michaels hardly has any yarn to choose from. Local management may be a factor, as well as shopping habits. However, I find that the JoAnn's here does not have a good selection of yarn - go figure!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I guess it depends on which Michael's store you visit. I went into one yesterday to look for some knitting books. All they had were a scattering of the small ones beside the yarn. When I asked the lady who was stocking shelves with yarn where all the books are, she said she didn't really know and showed me the ones near the yarn. She also had a bit of an attitude.

When I was with my friend we went to Michael's in Newmarket and what a difference. They had 5 rows of yarn. To aisles of needles and hooks and other accessories. And a long aisle of pattern books. You know, the bigger more expensive ones and lots of variety. Also the people were far more helpful. So I guess you have to find the right store. I still think their prices are too high. Wish we had a Hobby Lobby here in Canada.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Never mind no plaid ribbon--I went to the one 2 miles from my house looking for peach ribbon for a baby outfit. silly me.


----------



## anniec717 (Feb 16, 2013)

What a disappointing visit. Try Michael's on line. Or Joann fabric and AC Moore on line. They often have the items not carried in the store. Try a search of doll making supply's.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Ours has one row of yarn. Was really disappointed. If we had a knitting in the loop here Dee, I would never be home!


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.bearlanddesigns.com/retail-home.html

Try Bear Land for your eyes etc. Located in Vancouver BC and call ahead for shop hours.

They are wonderful. When making up your order their software has a hiccup re shipping so it is best to call Ruth for a shipping quote. Or email request.

Highly recommend. Fast and accurate orders.


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, up until a week ago I would have agreed on most of the comments about Michael's. However, this week I have been in twice because I was so impressed with what they have done with the yarn section. Much better selection and neatly stacked. I even made the comment "I wonder if they have a new buyer". I didn't check out the rest of the store but it looks like they are trying to improve.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. #1 Safety cat's eyes. #2 Safety teddy bear's eyes. #3 Plaid ribbon. #4 Five inch plastic baby dolls. I left the store with one ball of sock yarn and some shiny black buttons. I eventually flagged down an employee as she tried to zip past and she tells me they don't carry safety eyes of any description but she has seen them on a website called Etsy. :roll: They don't have any plaid ribbon in stock and I could try again when it's closer to Christmas:x and the only dolls they have are this big, as she moves her hands about 18 inches apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.


I bought some safety eyes at JoAnn's a year ago.

I wonder where I put them?


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I had the same problem Couldn't get bear eyes here either, and I wanted lace and it was a no-go and they don't carry a lot of different wools either. Stick to the LYS


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

Most of the Michaels have closed in the area I live in.
I did make a quilt for my granddaughter last year and it needed beaded eyes. I actually had the small buttons however decided they would not be safe. I went to JoAnn's and bought a small spool of the really thin black ribbon and sewed it onto the quilt and then knoted it to the size I wanted. then reinforced the knitting on part. It worked out great and I knew it would be alot safer.. Maybe this will work for you. Maggie


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, in their defense, I haven't seen the safety eyes in any craft store..... but no plaid ribbon is not cool. We have 3 Micheal's within easy driving distance.... but I seen to only go there for beads and do much better yarnwise at Joann's or Hobby Lobby.... In the same vein, I thought Joann's was a FABRIC store but decorator items and scrapbooking and the like are at least half the store and the fabric prices are creeping right up to quilt store prices...... I would rather have a great selection of one item than a hodgepodge of all....


Please check out "Safety Eyes for Toys" link in the "Links and Resources" Section - sites in US/Canada, UK and Rest of the World


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

I would rather have a great selection of one item than a hodgepodge of all....

Amen to that!!! The Michael's closest to me (30 miles, one way) has multiple-personality disorder, too. Frustrating to drive that far only to learn 'we don't carry that [any more], [this time of year], [in that color/weight/style/length/etc.]


----------



## Greeneyedleo49 (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree! The Michael's where I live is also not very good, and has very poor customer service. Also, their yarn selection is very poor. I just discovered a new yarn store close to my home which has a very lovely selection of yarns, needles, buttons, etc., so will be going there more often!


----------



## imcskk (Feb 23, 2013)

Michaels, in our area is very expensive. They give 40% off coupons on any one item, and that brings the price about equal to one of their competitors but if buying yarn,or 
other things, you can only buy one ball at a time.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Greeneyedleo49 said:


> I agree! The Michael's where I live is also not very good, and has very poor customer service. Also, their yarn selection is very poor. I just discovered a new yarn store close to my home which has a very lovely selection of yarns, needles, buttons, etc., so will be going there more often!


2 messages above your post - sites have lots of craft items as well as safety eyes. Not sure about cost though. Worth it however to check out and compare I think.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

imcskk said:


> Michaels, in our area is very expensive. They give 40% off coupons on any one item, and that brings the price about equal to one of their competitors but if buying yarn,or
> other things, you can only buy one ball at a time.


look at post 3 above yours - sites have lots of craft items as well as safety eyes. Not sure about cost though. Worth it however to check out and compare I think.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Here in Maryland--Michael's is a disappointment. They have become a "scrap booking store" with fake flowers as a side line. At one time they carried a great array of yarns..but that is now limited. We also have a newer craft store called A.C.Moore that has more yarn to pick from and lots of other craft items. See if this is a store in your neck of the woods. EBAY also has a varied amount of stores on-line that sell crafting items.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

may i ask you is there a store in the uk do you know or is there a website as i would like to have a look.

may i say that your profile picture of the baby cardigan etc is wonderful and i wondered if you would share the instructions with me and is the instruction easy for me to read as im new at knitting as iv only been knitting since last october and i have dyslexia and im not sure of all the sts,p1 etc which im not sure of so if you have any hints or tips for me i would be very grateful as i no you have been knitting for a while now.

angela



nittineedles said:


> I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. #1 Safety cat's eyes. #2 Safety teddy bear's eyes. #3 Plaid ribbon. #4 Five inch plastic baby dolls. I left the store with one ball of sock yarn and some shiny black buttons. I eventually flagged down an employee as she tried to zip past and she tells me they don't carry safety eyes of any description but she has seen them on a website called Etsy. :roll: They don't have any plaid ribbon in stock and I could try again when it's closer to Christmas:x and the only dolls they have are this big, as she moves her hands about 18 inches apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Just a reminder - if you want the service and specialty items that you would expect from LYS, you have to patronize the LYS to keep them in business. Small businesses need you to shop there consistently so they can pay the rent an keep knowledgeable staff. I know things are often cheaper in the big box stores or online, but you don't get the service and individual attention at chain stores.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I have also been quite disappointed in Michael's lately. I have two stores that are fairly close to my home -- one is almost totally dedicated to scrapbooking, and the other has more home decorating items (colored glass bottles, baskets, wall decor, etc.) than craft items. The yarn departments in both stores are fairly small, but they do carry Boye brand crochet hooks and knitting needles, which I prefer to use. When I want a good selection of yarn, I'm fortunate enough to have a very well stocked A.C. Moore's close to my home, and there are always friendly, helpful people working on knitting and crochet projects in a section of the yarn department furnished with a group of comfortable chairs provided for that purpose.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Most LYS are small businesses, individually owned. I'm a firm believer in supporting them.

In Houston Knitting in the Loop has been mentioned several times. I enjoy that shop. I also like Nancy's Knits on Braeswood at Chimney Rock. Nancy is friendly, helpful, and very accommodating. The only drawback to her shop is too much yarn for the square footage. She has a very small area where you can sit, knit, and get help.

Michael's is pricey for what it is. I complained to corporate about one of their stores in Houston. Received a reply email as well as follow-up phone call claiming they were "fixing" the store I complained about. Haven't been back to see if they did.

Hobby Lobby tries to be all things to all crafters as well. Their variety of yarn has diminished considerably over the past couple of years.


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi All
Micheals is a craft store not a LYS I also notice too that they are not carring much of any thing even hear in NJ.I think it depends on there manager or who ever order there supplies. I have a micheals about fifteen minunts from my house I still have to order any decent yarns on line and pay the postage. The micheals hear is so limited in everything we have to remember they are a craft store (ie) needlepoint,scrap booking, picture framing,sewing and at that they are very limited t.My husband said why don't I go to micheal and get the yarn I want he dosen't realize that they don't carry the better yarns at least the Micheals.hear


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

My Michaels store in MO is OK, though I really don't find much to buy. They do have lots of frames, fake flowers, and paint art supplies and scrapbooking supplies. The yarn section is, as someone else mentioned, not note worthy nor is their needle selection. I used to teach knitting in Michaels and loved roaming the isles just looking at stuff. Now I rarely go in unless I need a frame. Good thing we have a local Hobby Lobby and JoAnn's store! But there's always the internet too.


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Joann has the safety eyes, i always buy mine from there. I also notice the other day that Hobby Lobby have some too!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. #1 Safety cat's eyes. #2 Safety teddy bear's eyes. #3 Plaid ribbon. #4 Five inch plastic baby dolls. I left the store with one ball of sock yarn and some shiny black buttons. I eventually flagged down an employee as she tried to zip past and she tells me they don't carry safety eyes of any description but she has seen them on a website called Etsy. :roll: They don't have any plaid ribbon in stock and I could try again when it's closer to Christmas:x and the only dolls they have are this big, as she moves her hands about 18 inches apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.


Try your local Walmart..they have updated their yarn/notions etc dept...see the change..


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Joanns is much better


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I am off for the day going to Paris Ontatio to Mary Maxim a day a way and just looking after me be back later. we have a store here called Len's mill they have lots of knitting, sewing supples I even found my teddy's there it is like a ware house


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

What's the deal with the new jewelry section in Michaels? Anyone see that? I just went in yesterday and the whole front left section is pre-made jewelry! That'll be the end for beaders, won't it? It doesn't belong there. Ever look for magnetic pocketbook clasps? In a store? I thought every 'eye' was available and if they don't carry safety eyes they'll lose their market---and I don't even use those or the beading section! Sugar 'n cream was down to fewer colors and Bernat 
cotton big ball was gone. I looked frantically for Patton's Classic wool and thank god it was still there--moved to the side.....


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

My experiences with Hobby Lobby have been that they are much more expensive than Michaels or JoAnns.

The only reason for me to buy from HL is if I'm in their area.

WalMart stopped selling a lot of stuff - maybe because people complained of the small array of stuff.

Local quilt shops and yarn shops have been going out of business because of the less expensive costs at M & JAs.

I remember when in Singapore, each item was sold in a different area of the country, and each in different stores.

Needles in one store, thread in another, buttons in another -- quite a day's outting, that's for sure, aside from VERY expensive.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm meeting a friend tomorrow for lunch and our 'outing' will include a trip to our LYS. Trust me, I 'need' nothing but I'm sure I'll find something to purchase. Although I admit to buying on the internet a few times also, I'm afraid that if the taxing issue is passed plus the cost of postage/delivery continues to rise that we'll all be happy for a LYS and consider it a bargain - if they can remain in business against this competition. It's a very difficult time for all smaller businesses now.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am going to visit my sister and they just opened a Hobby Lobby, I am very excited to shop there!

I have a Micheal's very close but I rarely go there, I hate their house yarn.
It seems every time I try to use their coupons I get screwed.

Joann's and Joanns.com are my go to stores. The online store has things I can't find anywhere else.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am going to visit my sister and they just opened a Hobby Lobby, I am very excited to shop there!

I have a Micheal's very close but I rarely go there, I hate their house yarn.
It seems every time I try to use their coupons I get screwed.

Joann's and Joanns.com are my go to stores. The online store has things I can't find anywhere else.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. #1 Safety cat's eyes. #2 Safety teddy bear's eyes. #3 Plaid ribbon. #4 Five inch plastic baby dolls. I left the store with one ball of sock yarn and some shiny black buttons. I eventually flagged down an employee as she tried to zip past and she tells me they don't carry safety eyes of any description but she has seen them on a website called Etsy. :roll: They don't have any plaid ribbon in stock and I could try again when it's closer to Christmas:x and the only dolls they have are this big, as she moves her hands about 18 inches apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.


It's sad, it used to be a crafts store.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Michaels is a BIG BOX Craft store. That means that they have whatever their buyers think is popular at the moment.

etsy.com is a mostly handmade site and while you may find safety eyes on it you will probably search for a while

If you want to order the safety eyes, search http://www.amazon.com or http://www.knitpicks.com

I haven't seen safety eyes at Joanns either


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

back in the early 80's when Micheals opened up in Mesa Arizona they were more of a import store.. that carried a variety of items you could decorate your home with and some craft supply's .. its my guess that the crafters asked for enough things that they switched to that type of merchandise if you were into cake decorating or giving party's it was the perfect place to go.. I never saw yarn, needles, or hooks there... I think the store has gone through some growing pains over the last several years and has lost its wonderful integrity.. its sad.. but I see it as a case of wanting to keep everyone happy that they failed everyone..


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

is there a Fabricland near you...I got saftey eyes there...and of curse many other things...lol


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

The Michael's store is about 40 miles one way from my house so I don't get there very often. They don't have a large selection but are willing to special order a large quantity of yarn for a project. Michael's customer service for all stores is 800-642-4235. Maybe if enough people complained they would make some changes.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

cross stitch stores seem to be the only ones the specialize in only one product.


----------



## Elsiecaptri (Apr 12, 2011)

I believe everything in Michaels and AcMoore is inflated in price because they offer coupons...unless it is on sale or I have a coupon I do not purchase.. I bought a small knitting accessory package in ACMoore that was marked 16.00 with a 50% off...so I paid 8.00...then I saw it in Walmart for 6... :-(


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

mairmie said:


> Hi.By "Walla,they have safety eyes brown" did you mean Walmart has safety eyes in brown. I had been thinking "Walmart" myself. They don`t have a lot of craft items but you sometimes can get lucky and find what you need there. Good luck!


No, Fabricland did. 
Walmart only has googly eyes- period. Same as Michaels.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I heard so much about Hobby Lobby I drove almost an hour to visit their store. Was I ever disappointed. They had lots of "stuff" but not much yarn or needles. I will not need to make that trip again. I have ordered yarn from them on line 
and i like what i bought


----------



## jmbooth (Oct 19, 2012)

I actually found safety eyes at Jo-Ann's Fabric.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

The only place I've been able to find safety eyes locally is JoAnn Fabric. I was told at Michaels that they don't carry them any more.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Good to see the feedback since I had been applying for an instructor job at Michaels! I had enough scrubing floors and toilets in the past! No wonder I've noticed how trashy they've become. Well will see how they do here with Hobby Lobby right next door! Not very impressed with HL with all their Home Goods silk flowers and the crafts jammed against the outer wall--hard on us elders to have to walk that much.
Wish we had Fabricland back--haven't had the opportunity to shop their consolidated store in Portland (speaking of which is the Purple Mansion still there with the rooms all full of every yarn imaginable--needed a hankie to mop up all the drool!!!).


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I went in there the other day to get some what we used to call knitting elastic,really thin on a spool,they wanted $9.99 for it,same thing next door at the great canadian dollar store for $1.00 how ridiculous is that!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. #1 Safety cat's eyes. #2 Safety teddy bear's eyes. #3 Plaid ribbon. #4 Five inch plastic baby dolls. I left the store with one ball of sock yarn and some shiny black buttons. I eventually flagged down an employee as she tried to zip past and she tells me they don't carry safety eyes of any description but she has seen them on a website called Etsy. :roll: They don't have any plaid ribbon in stock and I could try again when it's closer to Christmas:x and the only dolls they have are this big, as she moves her hands about 18 inches apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.


Same here in our nearest Michael's (Edmonton) however I did find some safety eyes in different sizes in Fabricland - you must have one in Nanaimo I think?


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

But Hobby Lobby, at least the one near me, is not what it used to be. The art and needlecraft stuff has taken a back seat to artificial flowers and other 'home decor.'
Michael's here is much the same; neither of them have much yarn.


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you have a hobby lobby ? They have all there ribbon on sales this week and have eyes and some dolls


----------



## Robyn52 (May 23, 2012)

I have heard so much about Michaels. I have it on my to do list. there's no craft outlet here. We have to buy online or travel 45 minutes. I think I'll still leave Michaels on my list.
Robyn In Australia


----------



## MommaLou (Feb 7, 2013)

Unfortunately, Michael's is the only craft store in my area, and I am usually disappointed when I leave and "make-do" with what I find there. I had the chance to go to a Hobby Lobby about an hour away from my home a few weeks ago - that was a great treat and I hope to go back before too long!


----------



## nanllg (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with you. Michael's has cut down on their yarns even in our location. Recently they did a complete renovation( for lack of words to call it) and turned the store topsy turvy and now have difficulty locating what I went there for. 

I also thought they used to have the eyes you were looking for but am not sure anymore. Hobby Lobby has a big selection of craft things but if there is not one near you you are out of luck. 

Even Hobby Lobby has downsized their yarn and have mostly their brand which is Love that Yarn or something to that effect. There are 2 good yarn stores near me but both are at least 45 mins. away. With gas prices as high as they are guess it is just as easy to order thru the internet. Better choices too.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I asked about safety eyes last time I was there, and they said they don't carry them at all. Only the glue on googly eyes.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Michaels isn't what it used to be. My local Michaels carries very little yarn and they never have enough in the same color/dye lot to complete any but the smallest of projects. Their selection of needles and other knitting tools has dwindled as well. And they wonder why sales are down?


I've found this true in my area as well. We do have a Hobby Lobby in this area as well, but as said above, there's usually not enough yarn in the same dye lot to make an "average" project. I feel like I'm being forced to shop online, which is easy enough...except that I like to feel and actually see the yarn I'm buying, and I'd really like to support my local merchants.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I get safety eyes at my Hobby Lobby.


----------



## hogus (Aug 25, 2011)

Same here, I am in Newfoundland Canada and went to Michaels Craft store for safety eyes too and none, they don't carry them.


----------



## NoIdleHands (Nov 24, 2012)

brucew said:


> The Michaels I have been to all have very poor customer service. It is hard to get anybody to help and when you do find someone you get an attitude. I am going to start complaining to mangement about the srvice and let them know I will take my business elsewhere.


Big Corporate, on any level, is not interested in service. Mom and Pop stores were interested in service, but they are not around any longer, especially in the northeast. BC knows this. I am not fond of Michael's and have always found their service poor. Joanns is the only game in town for fabric and I must travel at least 30 min. I could drive some more miles in the opposite direction in a lot of traffic for a family owned store, but their fabric selection is down and they focus on decorator fabric.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I remember when you could find any art or craft suppy you needed at Michaels. Now it's mostly kitsch.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

I won't waste my time or gas going to a Micheal's. I swore off that store in 1997 when the customer service was terrible and on Sunday they did not have in stock the items listed in that Sunday's sale flyer. Since then I've had to eat my words a few times when I was desperate for something and had looked everywhere else. I loved Ben Franklin stores but sadly they are gone. Where I live now I have Joann, Micheal's and AC Moore plus lots of LYSes.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. #1 Safety cat's eyes. #2 Safety teddy bear's eyes. #3 Plaid ribbon. #4 Five inch plastic baby dolls. I left the store with one ball of sock yarn and some shiny black buttons. I eventually flagged down an employee as she tried to zip past and she tells me they don't carry safety eyes of any description but she has seen them on a website called Etsy. :roll: They don't have any plaid ribbon in stock and I could try again when it's closer to Christmas:x and the only dolls they have are this big, as she moves her hands about 18 inches apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.


Hi Nittineedles, Do you have a FrabicLand store in your vicinity/area? Try them they are usually pretty good.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Not everything that I want or look for can be found in any particular store so why is it such a surprise that you cant find everything you want at Michaels??? Joanne Fabrics is a craft store also but not everything is available there.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. #1 Safety cat's eyes. #2 Safety teddy bear's eyes. #3 Plaid ribbon. #4 Five inch plastic baby dolls. I left the store with one ball of sock yarn and some shiny black buttons. I eventually flagged down an employee as she tried to zip past and she tells me they don't carry safety eyes of any description but she has seen them on a website called Etsy. :roll: They don't have any plaid ribbon in stock and I could try again when it's closer to Christmas:x and the only dolls they have are this big, as she moves her hands about 18 inches apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.


I hope you got yourself a Nanaimo bar on your way out of town. That is where they come from right? I know that would make me feel better.


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

I bought my safety eyes at Joann's ....have many sizes, and I had to buy the 5 inch dolls on eBay.......


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, in their defense, I haven't seen the safety eyes in any craft store..... but no plaid ribbon is not cool. We have 3 Micheal's within easy driving distance.... but I seen to only go there for beads and do much better yarnwise at Joann's or Hobby Lobby.... In the same vein, I thought Joann's was a FABRIC store but decorator items and scrapbooking and the like are at least half the store and the fabric prices are creeping right up to quilt store prices...... I would rather have a great selection of one item than a hodgepodge of all....


I'm with you on Joanns. Was in one about 45 minutes away from me. Tried to find some eyes a while back. Couldn't believe the aisles upon aisles of beads and beadworking items. Their yarn department has increased from 1 1/4 aisles to 2 1/2 aisles.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

brucew said:


> The Michaels I have been to all have very poor customer service. It is hard to get anybody to help and when you do find someone you get an attitude. I am going to start complaining to mangement about the srvice and let them know I will take my business elsewhere.


I tried complaining and sent emails. They really do not care. Years ago I worked for jcpenney and my manager had the same attitude. No interest in what the customer wanted. No they are going to fold soon. 
I find joanns to be about the same. They still carry moremyarn, but waiting 20 minutes for a15 dollar item makes me walk everytime to the point I do not shop therd any longer. I mostly get my yarn and now fiber from paradise fibers or webs and its cheaper than driving across town to find an item and leave without it because of a long check out line.


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

I found the same thing when I went to Micheals in Kamloops. Went especially for the safety eyes, no they don't carry them never did. And the other two things I went for they did not carry either. I was so dissapointed. I happen to stop at Fabricland and got saftey eyes there, they had 2 different sizes. Then I went on the net and found them. Won't be going to Micheals any time soon. What a dissapointment their store is.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

jonibee said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. #1 Safety cat's eyes. #2 Safety teddy bear's eyes. #3 Plaid ribbon. #4 Five inch plastic baby dolls. I left the store with one ball of sock yarn and some shiny black buttons. I eventually flagged down an employee as she tried to zip past and she tells me they don't carry safety eyes of any description but she has seen them on a website called Etsy. :roll: They don't have any plaid ribbon in stock and I could try again when it's closer to Christmas:x and the only dolls they have are this big, as she moves her hands about 18 inches apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.
> ...


Our Walmarts (2 of them) took out a huge amount of yarn leaving a very small selection.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

kacey64 said:


> Hobby Lobby was my suggestion and I see Dreamweaver already gave it to you! Love Hobby Lobby.


I love Hobby Lobby...their yarns, their crafts, etc...do very little with Michaels, as I, too, can never find what I am looking for...try their online if you don't have a local one...


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I usually order my eyes online. I have better selections than any where available in my area. Hobby Lobby only carries a few choices in their stores.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I put this in the "Links and Resources" Section but no-one has looked it up there. So I'm trying to put it in again.

Toy Safety Eyes
If your finding it hard to find safety eyes for your toys in your local area then you can buy them online. This is a list of some online shops where you can purchase safety eyes.

UK SELLERS
e-crafts - http://www.e-crafts.co.uk/soft_toy.htm

Craftbits - http://www.craftbits.co.uk/

Purple Linda Crafts - http://www.purplelindacrafts.co.uk/teddy--toy-accessories-128-c.asp

US/CANADIAN SELLERS
Harvey's Hobby Hut - http://www.harveyshobbyhut.com/shop/
"All orders must be placed on line! I ship orders only within the 48 contiguous United States plus Alaska, Hawaii, APO and FPO military addresses. I do not ship to any other country or Canada."

Bears & Bedtime - http://www.bearsandbedtime.com/eyes/eyesmainsplit.htm
Teddy Bear Supplies Headquarters - all sorts

INTERNATIONAL SELLERS
Suncatcher eyes - http://www.suncatchereyes.net/
Has some free crochet toy patterns

6060 - http://www.etsy.com/shop/6060

CR Crafts - http://www.crscraft.com/products/productList.asp?cat=bear+supplies&sub=Eyes&L1=2&L2=6&L3=...

SA Planet - http://www.etsy.com/shop/saplanetamigurumi

Planet June - http://planetjune.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=10

http://www.etsy.com/shop/GlassEyesOnLine

http://www.yeah-shop.com/15-doll-parts-safety-eyes-plastic-eyes-animal-eyes


----------



## Lodi (Feb 11, 2013)

I am very disappointed with the Michaels store near me. They have very little yarn, but the customer service is very good.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

The Jo-Ann store by me seems to be changing into more of a craft AND fabric store - definitely have more yarn than they ever had and a lot more craft supplies - haven't looked for eyes, but you might try them if they are in the area


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

Joann's has the safety eyes.In lots of sizes too.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Michaels used to be my go to craft store...USED TO BE! They have changed so much over the last few years that I only go there now as a last resort. Coupons notwithstanding, I prefer JoAnn or Hobby Lobby these days. Michaels has little of what I need and not nearly the yarn selection they used to. It has been very disappointing!


----------



## Dianne Tebeau (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a Michael's store and JoAnn's Fabric near me. I always shop at JoAnn's because of the poor customer service at Michael's. By the way, I love that baby set you have on your picture. May I ask where you got the pattern? Thanks!


----------



## words1377 (Nov 6, 2012)

Michael's has a very poor selection of yarn and if they run out of an item it can take 6 months to restock the shelves.
Unfortunetly in Canada we do not have as many choices as you have in the U.S.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

If you have a Ben Franklin, try them. Some stores have a great craft selection. But, like Michaels, Wal-Mart, and the rest, some stores do not...feeling the pinch of online sales, I suspect.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

We don't have Michael's anywhere near me if anywhere in the UK, but the best place for safety eyes is Purplelindacrafts.co.uk.

I guess there will be less and less high street shops for anything soon as everyone goes internet crazy.

Today, I actually saw an advert, in my daily newspaper,to buy beef steaks online. Not really surprising after the horsemeat scandal in this country.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. #1 Safety cat's eyes. #2 Safety teddy bear's eyes. #3 Plaid ribbon. #4 Five inch plastic baby dolls. I left the store with one ball of sock yarn and some shiny black buttons. I eventually flagged down an employee as she tried to zip past and she tells me they don't carry safety eyes of any description but she has seen them on a website called Etsy. :roll: They don't have any plaid ribbon in stock and I could try again when it's closer to Christmas:x and the only dolls they have are this big, as she moves her hands about 18 inches apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.


you can get the eyes on Suncatcher.com or if you have an AC Moore they carry them. Typically I find Michaels to have limited stock and not a lot of choices....they seem to cater more towards scrapbooking, artifical flowers, kids crafts and woodworking....not the place for the knitter.


----------



## Salsafina (Dec 24, 2012)

I was very surprised at Michael's, while preparing for my daughter's wedding I went in to look for some bridal shower invitations, I looked down the aisle where all the wedding stuff is. I did not find any. I asked one of the sales people and they told me they don't have enough space for bridal shower invitations, but guess what they did have, baby shower invitation in one group, in the same aisle as the wedding stuff. Does that make any sense? I didn't think so.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

i too am usualoly disappointed with michael's. too bad.


----------



## Shaestr (Feb 7, 2011)

I have had the same thin here. I don't go to Michaels
anymore. I found my supplies like eyes, noses, and
other things at JoAnns Fabric. Otherwise, I have to
order them from somewhere like Etsy.


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

Do you ever get into V ictoria, they have a large Michaels there, I was surprised with the size of it. I am from -Alberta (just visiting) here and that one is bigger than the one in Edmonton.


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

The only yarn I buy from Hobby Lobby is I love this yarn and I agree with you on feeling the yarn , but what I hate is paying for shipping online


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

The two closest Michaels stores to me still have a fairly decent size yarn section. The closest Hobby Lobby in Cave Springs, though, has really changed. They used to have 3 1/2 full aisles of yarn! Now they have 1 1/2. 
The closest Joann's in Mid Rivers is also in an old Circuit City, and has LOTS of aisles of yarn and supplies. 
These stored are all 30-45 miles away, so I don't get there often. 

BeadsbyBeadz. Do you have a favorite LYS in the St. Louis area?
The closest to me is Bah! The nice little shop in Washington.


----------



## sockknitter (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't go to Michael's anymore - poor service, poor stock, and just how many fake flowers can one home need. In my area we have Joann's and Craft Warehouse (which is a smaller version of Michaels but better service). Occasionally I will drive over to Portland to Fabric Depot where they have a nicer selection of yarn. And of course a huge selection of fabric. But for large knitting projects I have to order online to get the right amount of yarn in the same dyelot.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Michaels carries a lot of stuff, but no store can carry everything. My frustration with Michaels is the lack of personnel. Except for those at the registers, you will not find anyone who can answer your questions.


----------



## Kerfree (Jan 9, 2013)

I've had the same problem with Michael's. They seemed to have alot of stuff, but rarely the things I needed. Good thing there are other craft venues here.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Salsafina said:


> but guess what they did have, baby shower invitation in one group, in the same aisle as the wedding stuff. Does that make any sense? I didn't think so.


Nothing strange there - the babies usually arrive before the weddings these days, don't they


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

happycrafter said:


> I have been waiting since the middle of last year for my local sewing shop to ring me when there order of toy stuffing arrived complete waste of time asking, I was sure they would get it as they have a big selection of cross stitch surely you use it for cushions as well. ???


Why don't you buy a pillow and use the stuffing from it to stuff toys - that's what I use for my teddy bears. It's a lot cheaper.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

mairmie said:


> Hi.By "Walla,they have safety eyes brown" did you mean Walmart has safety eyes in brown. quote]
> 
> I think the Walla in this message is a variation of "Voila!"
> (have also seen it spelled Viola - had me wondering who is this person Viola!)


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

We have a Joanns, a Michaels, and a Hobby Lobby. They all look pretty much the same. Overloaded with fake flowers and scrapbooking stuff. Both Joanns and Michaels moved into new stores about 5 years ago and decimated their selection of yarn and fabrics(in Joanns case) I'm not a quilter and now all Joanns carries is fleece, quilting fabrics, and prom dress stuff. There are some really nice patterns available but the proper fabrics just are not available.

I've been to the Fabric Depot in Portland, good selection of both yarn and fabrics. I used to love Hancock Fabrics til they started carrying decorator stuff and went Chapt. 11. When we lived in the Seattle area, I would make pilgrimages to Pacific Iron and Metal. (Now known as Pacific Fabrics.) incredible place!
I satisfy my yarn yearnings with Jimmy Beans and Knitpicks. We had a local Ca. chain known as Beverlys, my local store went online only. They carried a good yarn selection and great quilting selection. No more touching and feeling.

gardenlady


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

vpatt said:


> jonibee said:
> 
> 
> > nittineedles said:
> ...


Ours did as well.They also got rid of the sewing dept.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

I was so excited when I saw a Michaels going up in Eden Prairie that I immediately applied and got a job there. That was back when a "real" Michael owned the place. It was then sold to a large corporation and has gone downhill every since. I get so frustrated when I go in there now and I can't find the items I want that used to be in that store. I now make a special trip over to Minnetonka to Joanne's and almost always find what I want. I feel like I am cheating on "my" Michaels, but they asked for it!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

I have found that not all chain stores are created equally. I like Michael's there is one in Lake Havasu City, AZ, I go to once in a while, it's an hour away. The other one is in Henderson, NV which is 1 1/2 hours away, it is worth the extra 1/2 hour drive. I actually prefer the one in Las Vegas but Henderson is easier to get around, so that is the one I go to most of the time, with a long list. Hobby Lobby and Joann's are near Michaels, so I hit all of them. It turns into a full day with three hours of traveling and then the shopping.... oh the shopping lol


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Marienkaeferoma said:


> The two closest Michaels stores to me still have a fairly decent size yarn section. The closest Hobby Lobby in Cave Springs, though, has really changed. They used to have 3 1/2 full aisles of yarn! Now they have 1 1/2.
> The closest Joann's in Mid Rivers is also in an old Circuit City, and has LOTS of aisles of yarn and supplies.
> These stored are all 30-45 miles away, so I don't get there often.
> 
> ...


I go to Hearthstone Knits in the South County area (11429 Concord Village Ave. 314 849-9276). Very nice shop and the owner, Georgia, is very nice and helpful. She writes for one of the knitting magazines, Knit Simple - ?? - maybe, unsure. In fact I'm going there tomorrow with a knitting friend. We had one in Arnold, MO, and I drove by yesterday to check it out but it was already closed!

After reading all of these submissions on this subject I've realized how fortunate I am. In addition to Hearthstone, there is a smaller JoAnn's in Festus, MO; the huge new JoAnn's is in So. County at I-55 and Lindbergh (the old Circuit City store); there is a Hobby Lobby in Arnold; two Michael's - one at Gravois Bluffs and one on So. Lindbergh as well as Schaeffer's - which is the best for anything but yarn and the help and service is outstanding - they are located off I-270 on Hwy 30 (Gravois Road). I was sad to find that our Ben Franklin has closed - a favorite for other than yarn. I want to get to Kirkwood Knittery off Manchester and Weaving Dept - Myers House which advertises 5 rooms filled with beautiful yarns in an historic house and barn in Florissant, MO (toll free 866 921-7800). I've been to Myers House years ago and it's a beautiful old property. I have the St. Louis phone books if you need more info.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

There's a Michael's on Metropolitan Avenue near Woodhaven Blvd in Queens [New York City] an it has a great selection of paper craft items; but there's very, very little knit/crochet items at a back corner of the store. 
I went there Wednesday for some red yarn for a baby gift and the only red yarn was some novelty yarn with pompoms.
I needed two "pound" skeins. Their loss. It has gotten so that the only way to get goof yarn in New York City is to travel to Manhattan for Smileys uptown or go online.
Bummer!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't even consider Service to be part of the shopping experience at Michaels anymore. When I do ask a question (after hunting or waiting forever for someone) there is a don't care attitude for the most part. It's bad enough that on the rare occasions someone is available and helpful it really sticks in your mind! I havew a Michaels fairly close and really like some of the yarns there and the sales..so it's a real shame as I do purchase most of my yarns from them. Tools are too limited and they don't plan to change it. As far as amounts of yarn..that is a really big issue too. Have to say that I find Hobby Lobby nmore expensive on yarns and honestly didn't have any luck with finding help either. On one visit a lady was fairly helpful and knowlegeable..maybe she was security..it takes me sooo long to make up my mind...LOL! I really want to support them both. I just wish the customer meant something again...without us.....


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

LAURA C said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > Michaels isn't what it used to be. My local Michaels carries very little yarn and they never have enough in the same color/dye lot to complete any but the smallest of projects. Their selection of needles and other knitting tools has dwindled as well. And they wonder why sales are down?
> ...


I, too, think AC Moore has a better selection of craft items. They also have a MUCH wider selection of yarn. I went to Michael's a few days ago, and they had just one aisle of yarn. AC Moore has several.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

LAURA C said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > Michaels isn't what it used to be. My local Michaels carries very little yarn and they never have enough in the same color/dye lot to complete any but the smallest of projects. Their selection of needles and other knitting tools has dwindled as well. And they wonder why sales are down?
> ...


I, too, think AC Moore has a better selection of craft items. They also have a MUCH wider selection of yarn. I went to Michael's a few days ago, and they had just one aisle of yarn. AC Moore has several, although still not as much yarn as Joann.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. #1 Safety cat's eyes. #2 Safety teddy bear's eyes. #3 Plaid ribbon. #4 Five inch plastic baby dolls. I left the store with one ball of sock yarn and some shiny black buttons. I eventually flagged down an employee as she tried to zip past and she tells me they don't carry safety eyes of any description but she has seen them on a website called Etsy. :roll: They don't have any plaid ribbon in stock and I could try again when it's closer to Christmas:x and the only dolls they have are this big, as she moves her hands about 18 inches apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.


In my 74 years I've learned that big box stores, when there is the slightest dip in sales, decide that the current knitting/crocheting/crafting "fad" is over with and they immediately make huge cuts in their inventory. That's what I call a self-fulfilling prophesy; we can't get what we want from them so we go elsewhere. It's annoying at best. The last two years at Jo-Ann, Michael's, and Hobby Lobby seem to have been a race amongst themselves to see can stock LESS. Not wise. This time around (it has happened twice now in my knitting/crocheting lifetime), I'll stick with those who don't give up the ship at the slightest provocation, even if that means shopping online indefinitely. Should a new LYS store materialize, that would be another story. If they only knew how addicted we are.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I am with Dreamweaver. I would love to see a store come in that just handled needlework designs and yarns and needles. Just like the old fashioned Yarn Shops used to do. Remember Merribee's? I loved the local yarn stores where you could sit and knit or look through the pattern books or just sit and chat about knitting, crocheting, etc. There was one in Houston by the Galleria called "Twinkles" and I loved that shop, spent nearly every lunch hour in there instead of eating lunch. Ohhhhhhhh, for the good old days when Michael's, hobby lobby, and places like that carried all sorts of yarns to feel of and purchase. When JC Penny and Sears used to carry yarns of "upper" class quality, and when Woolco's had a better selection of yarn than Target. Woolco's is gone and Target no longer even carries yarns. Back to the "Good Old Days" for me.


Yes, I remember it well.....


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

I purchased safety eyes at Hobby Lobby this past summer. They had a variety of sizes. Also plaid yarn.

All of these big box stores seem to handle more stuff than crafts and what they do have seems to be of lesser quality nd limited supply. Buying more online all the time.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Oooooops, that would be plaid ribbon


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver wrote


> In the same vein, I thought Joann's was a FABRIC store but decorator items and scrapbooking and the like are at least half the store and the fabric prices are creeping right up to quilt store prices...... I would rather have a great selection of one item than a hodgepodge of all....


I complained to JoAnn's some years ago about this because their store name was "JoAnn's Fabrics" guess they decided to change the name. Fabric prices in quilt stores are shooting up, too. They are about $2 a yard higher than they were a couple of years ago!


----------



## Iceni (Feb 21, 2013)

HI;
Do you have a Gale's florist where you live? Not sure if this is a franchise or a local shop, but they are a warehouse type store with wedding cake supplies and party supplies. beads (no yarn) but almost everything else.Very economical too etc. They sell safety eyes, and of course Etsy too. I just bought some had to wait a couple of weeks from Etsy but bought right away at Gale's . (Canada)They have a website so may sell by mail.


----------



## MarciaM (Jan 14, 2013)

kacey64 said:


> Hobby Lobby was my suggestion and I see Dreamweaver already gave it to you! Love Hobby Lobby.


I too love Hobby Lobby! They always seem to have almost everything! Where I live we also have several LYS's that carry a lot of different types of supplies. Sometimes the color choices are limited, but they do have a variety of yarn!


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Marienkaeferoma said:
> 
> 
> > The two closest Michaels stores to me still have a fairly decent size yarn section. The closest Hobby Lobby in Cave Springs, though, has really changed. They used to have 3 1/2 full aisles of yarn! Now they have 1 1/2.
> ...


I was in Hearthstone probably about 10 years ago when I still lived in Overland. We live halfway between St. Louis and Columbia now, and I don't get in as much as I used to. I've been toKirkwood Knittery, but not Myers. Like to do that sometime. There is a nice shop down on Watson Rd (I think). Been there but the name escapes me right now. I've never heard of the Schaeffer's. Might have to do a road trip sometime and try to go to as many as possible.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Marienkaeferoma: What did you think of Kirkwood Knittery? Was the shop on Watson Road called Knitorious? It's still in the 2013-2014 Yellow Pages so I assume it's still there. When you get to Schaeffer's don't expect yarn - just all sorts of other crafts and models. If you remember they used to be in an old store front in South St. Louis and we're known for game pieces, doll parts, all the stuff used back in the day that is making a come back. It was such a fun store then. It's modern now but still a hoot.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

For those of you complaining about the rising prices in quilt fabrics - there has been an international crisis in cotton producing countries because of a fungus that has had a huge effect on cotton plants - and on the prices,of course. The rise isn't something anybody wants, but is a reality of farming.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

So many items are crammed into stores anymore it is almost impossile to find what you want.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i think the problem is that ignorant, talentless, skill less, twats think that if they bought their cheesy crap at a "craft store" and strow it around their homes it will look like they are "crafty". so that is what micheal's, joann's and hancock's (at least) sells because there are more of them than there are of us.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

I didn't mean to be so harsh about Hobby Lobby and Michaels--I'm so thankful for them. there is no longer a LYS in my area either. I just really am upset about the lack of caring, informative personnel. If you notice it is not just this way at the craft stores!


----------



## lee.cindy (May 30, 2011)

My daughter and I have joked for years, whenever we get bad service, they must have gone to the Michael's school of customer service : )


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

Michael's is very seasonal with their buying and selling our Michael's has spring flowers in at Christmas and are nearly coming to an end now.
We have four isle s of yarn and they are adding another isle of new lines of yarn every one seems to be buying yarn sorry to say the cross stitch may go that has gone down over the past year .
but can't wait to see what new yarn lines they bring in .
as for eyes l have found fabricland does sell safety eyes


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh how I wish we had craft stores like you describe in this country. We are lucky if we can find A wool shop as we call them


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

The Michels I go to is in Indiana and they have all kinds of yarn and needles and cochet hooks and patterns. They also have all kinds of ribbon and yes plaid and the sales people are friendly and helpful. There is also a Hobby Lobby down the road and they have a lot of yarn but have cut back ssome.


----------



## harleys mama (Mar 14, 2013)

i live in montreal quebec canada and michaels just opened before christmas in la salle a town just bsedie mine...i love it
i found all kinds of supplies including the items you are looking for...too bad not all stores carry the same supplies
i have gone in almost every week and have never been disappointed
the staff are bilingual and very happy to help out and i have to admit i was a bit leery but have to say i am impressed,,,,a bit pricier than walmart but at least they have had everything so far that i have gone looking for
good luck in the future with your michaels


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hobby Lobby....


Hobby Lobby is the IS the BEST place to find your crafting needs.
all the others are mostly dress maker stores. Bell


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

But they do have safety eyes....I bought some. I've given up on Michael's! Yup....the fabric in our Joann's is in a corner,and far less than a quarter of the floor space!


Dreamweaver said:


> Well, in their defense, I haven't seen the safety eyes in any craft store..... but no plaid ribbon is not cool. We have 3 Micheal's within easy driving distance.... but I seen to only go there for beads and do much better yarnwise at Joann's or Hobby Lobby.... In the same vein, I thought Joann's was a FABRIC store but decorator items and scrapbooking and the like are at least half the store and the fabric prices are creeping right up to quilt store prices...... I would rather have a great selection of one item than a hodgepodge of all....


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Mary Maxim!?!?!? I love Mary Maxim. It's on my bucket list to go to their store. I have orded from catalog for over 30 years and have never been disappointed. I'm not much of a catalog or online shopper for I too am a touchy feely person when it comes to yardage and yarn.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Michaels runs hot and cold. Sometimes I can find everything I'm looking for and other times I can't find even one item I want. I'm a touchy feely person so like to see and feel a yarn before I purchase. I have a difficult time buying on-line but my have to go that way in the future. Their customer service leaves a lot to be desired. They seem to be more interested in stocking the shelves than in assisting you or answering questions. It would be nice if they had a least one person in each department that was knowledgeable with the craft and/or merchandise. Didn't mean for this to turn into a rant...


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Rene22 said:


> Oh how I wish we had craft stores like you describe in this country. We are lucky if we can find A wool shop as we call them


We dont have a dedicated wool shop here either. The shop in town has some wool at the back of the fabric section, and the one in Young (50 kms away) is the same. To their credit they both have a great selection of buttons, zips and material, but it would be nice to have more wool to select from.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Bitsee said:


> Mary Maxim!?!?!? I love Mary Maxim. It's on my bucket list to go to their store. I have orded from catalog for over 30 years and have never been disappointed. I'm not much of a catalog or online shopper for I too am a touchy feely person when it comes to yardage and yarn.


I, too, like Mary Maxim. I have even ordered some kits from them. Have never been disappointed with their yarn.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

JeanJ said:


> Michaels runs hot and cold. Sometimes I can find everything I'm looking for and other times I can't find even one item I want. I'm a touchy feely person so like to see and feel a yarn before I purchase. I have a difficult time buying on-line but my have to go that way in the future. Their customer service leaves a lot to be desired. They seem to be more interested in stocking the shelves than in assisting you or answering questions. It would be nice if they had a least one person in each department that was knowledgeable with the craft and/or merchandise. Didn't mean for this to turn into a rant...


Unfortunately, Jean, this seems to be the way of a lot of stores. My DH is always muttering about how businesses are complaining that they're not doing well (financially), but if their customer service improved, maybe they'd be doing better! Our Michael's store usually has one clerk who is stocking shelves until you ring the bell for service! No one seems to be able to answer craft questions. 
:thumbdown:


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

I've always preferred Michael's over JoAnne's and Hobby Lobby...they generally do have much more yarn selection than JoAnn's, and more needles for certain, but the Michael's by us has had a sketchy past...they kept moving around from City to City for tax reasons, I think is what the story was...now they have moved once again, and further from me than I like...but I still plan to go there...
I don't want to bring up politics on here, but there may be a reason that Michael's is having problems...they are owned at least in part, by Bain, the ones who love to close companies down and send them overseas...
However, listening to everyone on here, I think I would LOVE to open a yarn shop near me. The only one I know of for sure is in Denver ... the main part, and I don't live close to that...if only I had the wherewithall to do that ... a place where people could come in and knit or crochet and have coffee and just chat away...sound like fun? And just think of all the yarn in a yarn store...the store in Denver is called the Lamb Shoppe...and I would love to get into town just to go in and visit...I think the yarn is a tad bit more expensive than we are used to? But it still sounds like a neat idea...


----------



## antpms (Feb 11, 2013)

Try JOANN FABRIC on line if you don't have any stores in Canada. they have a lot more variety to choose than Michaels. Michaels near me has 2 rows of yarn (short rows) I just bought FUN FUR for $2.79 a skein compared to michaels for $4.99. I've never seen safety eyes for sale most patterns call for hand sewn facial features. 

GOOD LUCK, I HOPE THIS SIGHT HELPS YOU


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Not to mention the loss of jobs...and people contact...online is fine if you are not in a rush, or if it is after-hours...(for the stores). But I hate to see all these people losing their jobs...I too worked in a grocery store...and had the best time interacting with my customers...most of my adult life was in public contact/customer service--from an airline stew, grocery checker, and even in law enforcement records...LOTS of public contact in those jobs...

Its also sad that the people who were forced to do all that cleaning were probably not paid overtime? OR a very large wage for doing all of that work...we don't need more people losing jobs...


----------



## Ralph's (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes Michaels don't have much went on Sunday had nothing went back 2days latter still nothing. Ann Oviedo Fla


----------



## antpms (Feb 11, 2013)

No one needs yarn right away. I ordered from manufacturor and JOANNs & received one order in 3 days and the other in 5.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

That's so true about Hobby Lobby...such a small amount of yarn AND knitting supplies. And trying to get help from someone....???? Talk about RUDE! I was in HL one time looking for some new ribbon yarn, and saw a lady pushing a cart full of it towards the shelves, to stock them, so I thought! I made a comment, like, "Oh, look at all those yarns." as the lady approached me. Well, instead of stopping to help me, she put her head down and pushed that cart away from where I was...she actually looked frightened! I mentioned this to a cashier and she made some lame excuse for the woman...I haven't been back since that incident, and since Michael's started carrying TONS of the various ribbon yarns in a multitude of fabric and color schemes.


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

This is why if I want yarn for a big project I go to the Michael's website. They are wonderful to work with. Never have a problem with any order I make through them. It gives you a great idea of what should be available in the stores. I think that many stores are "gun shy" as to what and how much to have in stock in their stores. If they have too much on the shelves in actual stores they may have it in the wrong part of the country. Many stores are doing away with their physical stores in favor of internet stores. In Utah the tried and true craft store used to be Roberts Arts & Crafts which closed all of their physical stores about a year ago. It makes it hard for crafters like me that like to see and handle the product before I make my purchases. Sometimes the "improved" world of the future is not as good for the user as it is for the vendor.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Our local Michael's leaves a bit to be desired at times. I just never know when I go in if there will be any good yarn available at a good price. It is better than JoAnn's though for buying emboidery floss. And since they are not that far apart it is easy to go from one to the other!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

I can't understand the hatred for Michael's storees...the one near me, even tho it has moved several times, still has the BEST yarn selection between JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby...and the best and most knitting needles and crochet hooks and Looms...too...JoAnn's on the other hand, has several rows of yarn, but it is high-priced...and not well stocked, and heaven forbid if you really NEED a knitting needle when you are in there...they do not stock well...and Hobby Lobby's yarn supply is a joke...Michael's here, has the best supply AND helpful employees...I don't know what the problem is except it could be the management.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

I can't understand the hatred for Michael's storees...the one near me, even tho it has moved several times, still has the BEST yarn selection between JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby...and the best and most knitting needles and crochet hooks and Looms...too...JoAnn's on the other hand, has several rows of yarn, but it is high-priced...and not well stocked, and heaven forbid if you really NEED a knitting needle when you are in there...they do not stock well...and Hobby Lobby's yarn supply is a joke...Michael's here, has the best supply AND helpful employees...I don't know what the problem is except it could be the management.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

brucew said:


> The Michaels I have been to all have very poor customer service. It is hard to get anybody to help and when you do find someone you get an attitude. I am going to start complaining to mangement about the srvice and let them know I will take my business elsewhere.


My advice would be to Google their head office and email your concerns to them. Or you could try phoning them. If head office don't know what is going on in their stores they can't fix the problem. We have two large craft stores within half hour drive of my house and they both sell plaid ribbon, safety eyes, wool, and everything else mentioned. I am making some sample items from plastic mesh at the moment and the craft store closest to me is getting it in specially as they can see another area of sales. The only problem I have with them is that they say they will phone me when stuff I order comes in and they don't, but they are only five minutes up the road so it isn't a major drama going up there. Last trip I picked up 12 sheets of mesh and actually spoke to the store mamanger about the lack of phonecalls - she is right on top of that now.


----------



## Lyn in IL (Mar 12, 2013)

That's sounds exactly like our Michaels. It recently moved into a new much larger location and its pretty well stocked. I seldom come out empty handed!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, in their defense, I haven't seen the safety eyes in any craft store..... but no plaid ribbon is not cool. We have 3 Micheal's within easy driving distance.... but I seen to only go there for beads and do much better yarnwise at Joann's or Hobby Lobby.... In the same vein, I thought Joann's was a FABRIC store but decorator items and scrapbooking and the like are at least half the store and the fabric prices are creeping right up to quilt store prices...... I would rather have a great selection of one item than a hodgepodge of all....


I went to JoAnn's before Christmas to get some red and white checked fabric and all they had was some so thin that you could see through it. Our square dance club's outfit is white with the red and white checks. I was hoping to make some napkins and place mats to put in an Italian themed basket for a silent auction. I finally settled on some fabric with wine bottles -- a little more expensive that I had wanted to pay. A friend says she gets her fabrics from Fabric Depot near Portland, Oregon and not from WA state JoAnn's.


----------



## smvogle (May 15, 2011)

I have been disappointed with Michaels for years! Half the store is artificial flowers, the other half has very little yarn and accessories. JoAnne has also cut way back on these items. When you're in a small town, it's very hard to find the items for knitting and crochet. God Bless the Internet!!!


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

I am visiting in Phoenix, Arizona from Eugene, Oregon, where we do not have Hobby Lobby stores. I just HAD to go to HL after hearing so much applause here on KP. Sorry! I am so disappointed where yarn is concerned! It seems to be a home decorating store, rather than crafts. Only two short aisles of yarn, nothing that I was looking for. Our local Ben Franklin has more. 
I also make beaded jewelry, and was pleased with their out-of-the-ordinary pieces. 
At home, we have a Michaels, 2 JoAnns (good selections), BF, 2 LYS (nice people),3 Walmarts (in a pinch): those and the web keep me supplied.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Michaels isn't what it used to be. My local Michaels carries very little yarn and they never have enough in the same color/dye lot to complete any but the smallest of projects. Their selection of needles and other knitting tools has dwindled as well. And they wonder why sales are down?


I agree, but they will order what you want at sale prices in larger quantities. It takes about two weeks to get it shipped to the store, but they were gracious and I had it in time to knit on vacation!


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm beginning to find more of what I want at Joanne's than at Michael's or AC Moore. I guess it's more about what you're looking for. I'm not finding the sizes of safety eyes I need except on line.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

I have not had a good experience in Michael's over the last several years. The last was last Christmas-time. Not going back.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Our Hobby Lobby had only a small selection of yarn and when I asked where to find the cotton yarn, the gal took me to the sock yarn.


----------



## Frances wassmer (Oct 10, 2011)

we have 2 michael's stores where i live and I fail to see how they remain in business. I have yet to see the store's busy they have a lot of stuff but never what I am looking for, they are overpriced, and I found that the sales people in the stores here anyway are not the most friendly or helpful.....this is just my opinion but i seem to find it a better choice to go elsewhere


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Judy M said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in their defense, I haven't seen the safety eyes in any craft store..... but no plaid ribbon is not cool. We have 3 Micheal's within easy driving distance.... but I seen to only go there for beads and do much better yarnwise at Joann's or Hobby Lobby.... In the same vein, I thought Joann's was a FABRIC store but decorator items and scrapbooking and the like are at least half the store and the fabric prices are creeping right up to quilt store prices...... I would rather have a great selection of one item than a hodgepodge of all....
> ...


That way she doesn't have to pay the sales tax that we have to pay here in Washington.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

antpms said:


> No one needs yarn right away. I ordered from manufacturor and JOANNs & received one order in 3 days and the other in 5.


Well, sometimes I WANT yarn right away! I've been happiest shopping my LYSs and, of course, WEBS. I was pleasantly surprised recently at AC Moore when I was offered a rain check for an advertised yarn that had sold out.

Karen N.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I find that Michaels, Hobby Lobby and Joanns stores are different in every town. Some carry more than others. But I did find the needles I was looking for in the last Michaels store I was in. Just across the street was Hobby Lobby and they had about the same thing in needles but wanted lots more for them. I found the eyes at Joann fabric. Try the store sites. Sometimes they carry more on line than in the store. But it is upsetting when you have to travel to several stores to get the items you need to do a project.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I am well known here on this site for saying.."Michaels is a poor excuse for a craft store" I have two by my house and they are both a joke! One is worse then the other... :thumbdown:


----------



## AAnneeC (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't forget to shop at JoAnn's! The store I go to has a great selection of yarn and is adding more.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

amethyst2 said:


> I can't understand the hatred for Michael's storees...the one near me, even tho it has moved several times, still has the BEST yarn selection between JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby...and the best and most knitting needles and crochet hooks and Looms...too...JoAnn's on the other hand, has several rows of yarn, but it is high-priced...and not well stocked, and heaven forbid if you really NEED a knitting needle when you are in there...they do not stock well...and Hobby Lobby's yarn supply is a joke...Michael's here, has the best supply AND helpful employees...I don't know what the problem is except it could be the management.


I think all of the big box stores vary tremendously from city to city and area to area. That's probably why we get so many varying opinions. In my town things at all of them improve during the holiday season when they have temporary employees who are cheerful and perhaps not burned out. During off seasons, employees are sometimes downright surly. I don't walk in their shoes so I don't take it personally; I figure something is going on that I don't know about.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Judy M said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


There fabric does seem to be much nicer than ours here.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> This Michael's is an hour drive from my home. Fortunately my mom lives near Michael's so we had a nice visit.


I'd have to say it's the same story here in PEI. Poor service (wonderful statements like "well, if we have it, it would be down there somewhere.") However- they do have great gal in yarns!!! That said, I'd like to commend them for giving me a discount on yarns when I started the knitting club at school!


----------



## suzan47 (Aug 13, 2011)

Try http://www.suncatchereyes.net- I love the variey quality of thir product (noses and eyes)


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow..I thought I might be the only one. Micheals has changed ALOT. It used to be like a candy store to me. Now I rarely ever go and when I do, I come out VERY FRUSTRATED. Can't get what I want more than half the time and always wait in line forever. I know it's because of the economy as well as its hard to get help or afford to get help but it's so frustrating. Quite frankly, I'd rather buy less and go to my wonderful local yarn store. I'm supporting a wonderful lady who has everything I need and is always pleasant and very helpful. There aren't to many small businesses left and I really like to support these wonderful people.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Bitsee said:


> Mary Maxim!?!?!? I love Mary Maxim. It's on my bucket list to go to their store. I have orded from catalog for over 30 years and have never been disappointed. I'm not much of a catalog or online shopper for I too am a touchy feely person when it comes to yardage and yarn.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love Mary Maxim!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I am also disappointed as I couldn't find several things I needed. I also hate the coupons because so many things are not included in the coupon so I end up leaving and going to Mary Maxim or the dollar store...I don't even like the yarns they sell and they are pricey...


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

amethyst2 said:


> That's so true about Hobby Lobby...such a small amount of yarn AND knitting supplies. And trying to get help from someone....???? Talk about RUDE! I was in HL one time looking for some new ribbon yarn, and saw a lady pushing a cart full of it towards the shelves, to stock them, so I thought! I made a comment, like, "Oh, look at all those yarns." as the lady approached me. Well, instead of stopping to help me, she put her head down and pushed that cart away from where I was...she actually looked frightened! I mentioned this to a cashier and she made some lame excuse for the woman...I haven't been back since that incident.


You need to go on line and let Hobby Lobby's corporate office know of the bad service. Hobby Lobby has what they call the "10 foot rule". If a customer comes within 10 feet of an employee, they are supposed to greet you.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I love Mary Maxim too. I used to order their kits all the time to make sweaters and Christmas Stockings for my kids and friends. All those stocking patterns are in a booklets now. They still sell some kits but not like they used to.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Try a Hobby Lobby or AC Moore Store. They are wonderful and surely will have those items that you were looking for. I've never really found a lot at Michaels, and them seem a little "pricey" on some items, compared to the other stores I just mentioned.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Micheals in Parker Co. is really stocked as is the one in Castle Rock Co. Always go when visiting, but Hobby Lobby is my favourite cause I can shop for gifts too. Fabric is sparse but yarn is good, always have found good service. Mintana has very few great yarn/craft/stores but super quilt stores.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW! I really opened up a can of worms with this thread. I hope everyone feels better after venting their frustrations with craft stores. I know I do. 
I have found lots of safety eyes on line but I still can't find those 5 inch plastic baby dolls. I have found a lot of patterns for knitting and crocheting little clothes for them but no sign of the dolls. Can anyone help me with a link to a supplier. I don't want anything expensive just a little dolly for the cradle purses I'd like to knit for my granddaughters.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know if Joann's is in Canada, but they are the only place in Florida that carries safety eyes.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

lee.cindy said:


> My daughter and I have joked for years, whenever we get bad service, they must have gone to the Michael's school of customer service : )


There is a Howard Johnson's restaurant in Florida that we used to joke that the only way they employees were hired was if they flunked an intelligence test...and yes the customer service was terrible there. Made Michael's employees look really efficient.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> WOW! I really opened up a can of worms with this thread. I hope everyone feels better after venting their frustrations with craft stores. I know I do.
> I have found lots of safety eyes on line but I still can't find those 5 inch plastic baby dolls. I have found a lot of patterns for knitting and crocheting little clothes for them but no sign of the dolls. Can anyone help me with a link to a supplier. I don't want anything expensive just a little dolly for the cradle purses I'd like to knit for my granddaughters.


http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=5%22+plastic+dolls&id=78F636411E203F4A83D0A5C93D04D1A084BB8846&FORM=IQFRBA Are any of these what you are looking for? When you scroll your mouse over each picture, the site where they are available pops up.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Went to my local Michael's (about an 65 mi) to buy yarn for felting and guess what not one ball of WOOL in the store. Nothing but acrylic


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> WOW! I really opened up a can of worms with this thread. I hope everyone feels better after venting their frustrations with craft stores. I know I do.
> I have found lots of safety eyes on line but I still can't find those 5 inch plastic baby dolls. I have found a lot of patterns for knitting and crocheting little clothes for them but no sign of the dolls. Can anyone help me with a link to a supplier. I don't want anything expensive just a little dolly for the cradle purses I'd like to knit for my granddaughters.


Have you tried Toys R Us? Target, KMart, WalMart?


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz: Knitorious! That's the one on Watson. It's still there. Pretty big shop- several rooms. Nice personnel. Kirkwood Knittery is not a really large shop, but they have a good selection of yarns. The staff was pretty friendly. I really like Bah! In Washington. The owner, Beth, is very friendly and helpful. She has a small area to sit and knit or crochet, and the second Friday of the month is movie night.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

Amethyst2: Here in St. Louis there used to be a shop called The Loopy Ewe. She closed and moved to Colorado and opened her shop again there. I'm thinking in the eastern part of the state, but I'm not sure exactly where. Have you heard of this shop?


----------



## zina (Jun 27, 2012)

I have been quite disgusted with the Micheals we have as well, they have no customer service 
skills and forget trying to get them to help with anything and can somebody please tell me what their coupons are for when I went to use mine it seemed everything I tried to get the coupon was no good for


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I was told that Michael's craft store was the store to go to when I flew over to Canada last year. I went to 3 different stores, 2 in Canada and then 1 in Buffalo. I was very disappointed by the 2 in Canada as they had very little yarn at all, but the one in Buffalo had a lot more. Don't worry, we have craft stores here in Australia that are very much like Michaels. They seem to sell more in the way of towels, bedding and ready made curtains along with vases and china. Any hint of craft is probably just to get the customers to come in. (That last bit is tongue in cheek)


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Judy M said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > I still can't find those 5 inch plastic baby dolls. I have found a lot of patterns for knitting and crocheting little clothes for them but no sign of the dolls. Can anyone help me with a link to a supplier. I don't want anything expensive just a little dolly for the cradle purses I'd like to knit for my granddaughters.
> ...


I have tried Toys R Us, Walmart and every dollar store I can find.  
I don't think Kmart is in Canada any more and I don't know if the nearest Target, also an hour drive away, is open yet.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Judy M said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! I really opened up a can of worms with this thread. I hope everyone feels better after venting their frustrations with craft stores. I know I do.
> ...


Try these sites. The last one seems to be fairly good. Don't know where any of them are based though. Didn't check that out. Too much time.

Good luck!!!

http://www.cheaperoz.com/z/result.jsp?ga=au2&q=5+inch+dolls

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/515986227/real_vinyl_doll_lifelike_reborn_baby.html

http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/Berenguer-Berjusa-/84631/i.html

http://96prices.au.com/5%20Inch%20Baby%20Dolls?gclid=CO73-fmZ_rUCFQhepQodbzQAww
this site has 2 baby dolls on first page


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

im needing some eyes for my project so i were wondering if michaels and joanns have a website and can i buy things on the line as im living in the uk.

angela



charbuechner said:


> I bought my safety eyes at Joann's ....have many sizes, and I had to buy the 5 inch dolls on eBay.......


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

please may i ask you where you got the lovely colour in your profile photo and how much were it as im looking for different mixed colours and the one you have there is lovely and can you tell me if they have a website and can i buy on the line.

angela



vpatt said:


> jonibee said:
> 
> 
> > nittineedles said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Bitsee said:


> Mary Maxim!?!?!? I love Mary Maxim. It's on my bucket list to go to their store. I have orded from catalog for over 30 years and have never been disappointed. I'm not much of a catalog or online shopper for I too am a touchy feely person when it comes to yardage and yarn.


I went to the Mary Maxim store. I was a little disappointed. I thought that they would have had more selection. I think they keep the bulk of their inventory in a warehouse. They did have a big selection of books and patterns. Now that was a couple of years ago. Maybe they have improved the store.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Marienkaeferoma said:


> BeadsbyBeadz: Knitorious! That's the one on Watson. It's still there. Pretty big shop- several rooms. Nice personnel. Kirkwood Knittery is not a really large shop, but they have a good selection of yarns. The staff was pretty friendly. I really like Bah! In Washington. The owner, Beth, is very friendly and helpful. She has a small area to sit and knit or crochet, and the second Friday of the month is movie night.


I'll be checking these out - maybe not today with my knitting friend - but we'll plan for a future trip. She teaches school and has this week off for spring break and her hubby has to work. Thanks for letting me know what you thought of them.


----------



## Friedrich (May 4, 2011)

Dear Nittin:

So you were as disappointed as I was when I went in just to buy one set of circular needles, which size they did not have. No one works there who is knowledgable about things and lots of things missing from some shelves and wool is twice as expensive. I guess the world is moving to online shopping only.

disappointed in Ottawa, Canada


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

When I do go into Michaels shopping, I find myself assisting another shopper, strictly out of habit. I was captain of the yarn department but had quite a bit of knowledge about the other products too, except for scrapbooking. I still love helping the customers, even though I haven't worked there for three years.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Bobglory, what beautiful socks! Would you share your pattern? If so, please send on pm. Thanks!

Betty from bromont


----------



## newme55 (Dec 5, 2012)

I like to go to Hobby Lobby and I go to Hancock's for fabric. Jo-ann's here is soo expensive on fabric and the people act like they don't have time to bother with you.


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Marienkaeferoma said:
> 
> 
> > BeadsbyBeadz: Knitorious! That's the one on Watson. It's still there. Pretty big shop- several rooms. Nice personnel. Kirkwood Knittery is not a really large shop, but they have a good selection of yarns. The staff was pretty friendly. I really like Bah! In Washington. The owner, Beth, is very friendly and helpful. She has a small area to sit and knit or crochet, and the second Friday of the month is movie night.
> ...


Small world! I am a retired teacher. I still substitute now and then.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Marienkaeferoma said:


> BeadsbyBeadz said:
> 
> 
> > Marienkaeferoma said:
> ...


Well - the LYS is soooooooooooooooooo happy with me to the tune of $75 but oh such heavenly yarn! Had a great lunch with a great friend and bought some great yarn - days just don't get any better than this!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Get your safety eyes on eBay any size color what you need and even with postage the price is good!


----------



## koi_knitter (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm disappointed too. It is hard to find the material to make craft in Canada and the price is expensive. The better way to buy the craft is you should be the member of "Paypal" and you can buy something online from over the world on www.ebay.com and www.ebay.ca. This website have more selection for every craft but if you would like to buy the yarn is from the store and buy direct from yarn company is the best way to do it.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

In Michigan we do have one very lovely needlework shop in downtown Farmington. The old fashioned kind with nothing but cross stitch, needle point, and every thread imagineable. Not to mention the occasional fabulous pewter (albeit pricey) pin cushions. No knitting stuff though. 

Oops, it's called The Rocking Horse. Crazy, unless you were familiar you would never know by the name it was a needlework store.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been to several Michael's in So Cal and have had the same impression - messy store, not much in selection, never enough yarn in same dye lot to make a decent sweater, higher prices than Hobby Lobby or Joann's, ignorant employees and won't take competitors coupons! I shop mostly at Joann's for my yarn with my coupons,and what I can find online.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

purpleone said:


> im needing some eyes for my project so i were wondering if michaels and joanns have a website and can i buy things on the line as im living in the uk.
> 
> angela
> 
> ...


Toy Safety Eyes
If your finding it hard to find safety eyes for your toys in your local area then you can buy them online. This is a list of some online shops where you can purchase safety eyes.

UK SELLERS
e-crafts - http://www.e-crafts.co.uk/soft_toy.htm

Craftbits - http://www.craftbits.co.uk/

Purple Linda Crafts - http://www.purplelindacrafts.co.uk/teddy--toy-accessories-128-c.asp

Dolls
Try these sites. The last one seems to be fairly good. Don't know where any of them are based though. Didn't check that out. Too much time.

Good luck!!!

http://www.cheaperoz.com/z/result.jsp?ga=au2&q=5+inch+dolls

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/515986227/real_vinyl_doll_lifelike_reborn_baby.html

http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/Berenguer-Berjusa-/84631/i.html

http://96prices.au.com/5%20Inch%20Baby%20Dolls?gclid=CO73-fmZ_rUCFQhepQodbzQAww
this site has 2 baby dolls on first page


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Marienkaeferoma said:
> 
> 
> > BeadsbyBeadz said:
> ...


Which shop did you end up going to?


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

The Hobby Lobby by me is very expensive for yarn. I do better at my Michaels!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Marienkaeferoma said:


> BeadsbyBeadz said:
> 
> 
> > Marienkaeferoma said:
> ...


Hearthstone as it was closest to where we met for lunch. I asked her about Myer house and she wasn't particularly impressed with it. I bought yarn for a shawl and now can decipher part of the pattern. Drat.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

looks like we all need to start writing to the company's and complain about quality and service. I can understand a clerk having a bad day once in a while but all of them all the time. Way too many bad days. And for merchandise we need. They need to know about that also.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Sharon C said:


> looks like we all need to start writing to the company's and complain about quality and service. I can understand a clerk having a bad day once in a while but all of them all the time. Way too many bad days. And for merchandise we need. They need to know about that also.


I know that explaining what is needed does help. I was looking for a little packet of beads for a project I was working on and all Hobby Lobby had was size 10 - seed beaders use size 11. I explained that to the lady in charge of the department and I've noticed they've changed to size 11s now.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

JoAnn's has those eyes. I bought them last week.


----------



## stevensmarion (Oct 7, 2012)

doesn't it make you mad I can remember when I need animal eyes or noses I used yo go yo deco world they even had cane for canning now nobody carries any of this stuff local any more I hate to order on line I don't use my credit card on line so I have to see if one of my friends will order for me I don't do that to often I feel like I'm bothering them I cant even find plain black buttons to use for animal eyes why do these so call craft stores do away with so much I'm looking for a 8in half pillow doll for a project I want to make but I cant find any local, Michael's always had them but when I went back the second time they told me they discontinued them to try on line for them , it's certainly taking the fun out of crafting


----------



## stevensmarion (Oct 7, 2012)

that good to know, I don't know if you ever tried there brand of yarn to do a project with but I did and it's terrible it has knots and thin and thick areas and their price is higher then the leading brand yarn I like to shop at either Michael's or AC Moore for my yarn the Wal Mart in my area had a big beautiful craft's dept but they did away with most of it they have very little selection on any thing any more so so disappointed'


----------



## stevensmarion (Oct 7, 2012)

really I'll have to check that out I'm looking for animal eyes and noses of many sizes the only thing I can find local here are the wiggly eyes and I don't use them , not on animals and if the toy is for a small child


----------



## stevensmarion (Oct 7, 2012)

really I'll have to check that out I'm looking for animal eyes and noses of many sizes the only thing I can find local here are the wiggly eyes and I don't use them , not on animals and if the toy is for a small child


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

Fire Mountain on the net has good beads and good prices. As for the eyes. I think they stop carrying things that aren't in great demand. If you notice they go with trends when it comes to what they carry. It's a same for it is forcing more and more of us to go on line to buy, where we would keep them in business if they would carry what we need. I found the eyes at Joann Fabric in the craft section. I was looking in the button section.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

norm13 said:


> I heard so much about Hobby Lobby I drove almost an hour to visit their store. Was I ever disappointed. They had lots of "stuff" but not much yarn or needles. I will not need to make that trip again. I have ordered yarn from them on line
> and i like what i bought


I heard a lot about Hobby Lobby also and drove an hour when I went to visit my Mom in Georgia. It was a huge store and I could have stayed there all day just looking at all the different items they had. Well, Hobby moved to my area last month and I was so disappointed. The store is a quarter of the size of the one in Georgia, everything cost more and the selection of items was awful. I like my Michaels, the customer service is awful, but the store usually has what I'm looking for. Joanne's is farther away and just as an example, the sugar & cream yarn in Michaels is 1.79 and at Joannes it's 2.79 or 2.99 if not on sale.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I think all of the big box stores vary tremendously from city to city and area to area. That's probably why we get so many varying opinions. In my town things at all of them improve during the holiday season when they have temporary employees who are cheerful and perhaps not burned out. During off seasons, employees are sometimes downright surly. I don't walk in their shoes so I don't take it personally; I figure something is going on that I don't know about.


I'm not sure when I wrote this about not being sure why everyone was having so many problems with Michael's....UNTIL, I started having huge problems with them...the store that used to be by me, had moved several times over the years since we moved here in 1974...it finally, (I thought, finally) moved close to me again, and had, up until a couple of years ago, a fantastic amount of yarn, needles, books, etc...then, this darn store moved again, further away, and they just suddenly stopped carrying this one yarn I loved...it was their Loops n Threads brand, but they discontinued it completely, just as I was in the middle of a poncho...discontinued it and never planned to get any of it again! I was furious! The last time I was in there, their yarn aisle, was just that....ONE aisle! At the other store, they had people out working on the floor all of the time, and people would come and offer to help you....but ever since they moved to this new location in 2011, I believe, they just went downhill at break-neck speed....the cashiers were rude, knew nothing, would tell you 'Michael's is trying something new'. or just look at you like you were some evil thing asking for help. 
It used to be THE place to go to take ANY kind of class you wanted...cake decorating, t-shirt/sweat-shirt painting, knitting, crocheting, paints of all kinds, and very few flowers or things like that....NOW, they are primarily for scrapbooking, and like Hobby Lobby, they are now BIG on picture frames....but don't even bother to go there for yarn...and they HAVE NO ONLINE SERVICE....you can look things up on their web site, but good luck trying to order anything...there is no place to order!

I told this to some other forum here---Bain Capital owns Michaels' .... they are the company Romney used to own, (and is still on their board)...I don't understand the happiness it brings to destroy a company and get rid of it and its employees, but that is what it seems is in store for Michaels'....Its a real shame, as I LIVED in that store years ago....


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Marienkaeferoma said:


> Amethyst2: Here in St. Louis there used to be a shop called The Loopy Ewe. She closed and moved to Colorado and opened her shop again there. I'm thinking in the eastern part of the state, but I'm not sure exactly where. Have you heard of this shop?


Hummmm, its been a while since I've been here...haven't heard of that shop, but there is one in Denver named the Lamb Shoppe.... :lol: haven't been there myself...the lady who owns that does a lot of instructional videos....except she doesn't really SHOW you how to do things...


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Hobby lobby in my area has a small selection of yarn and knitting supplies but the Joann's is excellent but they suffer in customer service.


----------



## Lkholcomb (Aug 25, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, in their defense, I haven't seen the safety eyes in any craft store..... but no plaid ribbon is not cool. We have 3 Micheal's within easy driving distance.... but I seen to only go there for beads and do much better yarnwise at Joann's or Hobby Lobby.... In the same vein, I thought Joann's was a FABRIC store but decorator items and scrapbooking and the like are at least half the store and the fabric prices are creeping right up to quilt store prices...... I would rather have a great selection of one item than a hodgepodge of all....


JoAnns carries safety eyes. I sent my husband to get it (I don't get out much so i send him with strict instructions,lol). He asked someone and they found it in the kids area. It was near the felt and such. It seemed like a weird place for it to me.


----------



## koi_knitter (Mar 15, 2013)

I know exactly how you feel!!!!!!! 
Michael change market strategy :
- The store only stock a little bit of some products item just for show and attractive to their target market.
- Worker never care to answer the customer question and sometime worker they don't have knowledge about crochet,..knitting and the type of yarn...etc. (The store might be pay the cheap labor and the store never screen the knowledge of the worker)
I think Joann store is good service and take care all the customer. 
https://www.joann.com/stores
I also order the yarn online from Redheart and Bernat, they are good service.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I miss Lewis Craft. It was a store that carried knitting and crochet supplies. They carried some craft things and cross stitch. If they didn't have what you wanted they would order it in and call you when it arrived. I never had a problem getting enough of a particular yarn with the same dye lot. 

They went out of business after Michael's came to town.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I happen to love my Michaels. Customer service is largely due to each store's manager, not corporate. I'm not sure why people think each store should carry large selections of every imaginable craft item. It's all about the money. They are in business to make a profit, and they will stock the store with what people are buying. We want bargain prices, but complain if there are not people on the floor to help us. If labor costs go up, so do prices. We can't have it all. My Michaels is always busy, so obviously they have enough cutomers that won't boycott them because they couldn't find a craft item they wanted and swore they would never go back. Our yarn department is 4 aisles. It cuts back some during hot summer months and expands in the fall. I don't expect more, they are a craft store not a yarn store.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

MASHEPP said:


> I happen to love my Michaels. Customer service is largely due to each store's manager, not corporate. I'm not sure why people think each store should carry large selections of every imaginable craft item. It's all about the money. They are in business to make a profit, and they will stock the store with what people are buying. We want bargain prices, but complain if there are not people on the floor to help us. If labor costs go up, so do prices. We can't have it all. My Michaels is always busy, so obviously they have enough cutomers that won't boycott them because they couldn't find a craft item they wanted and swore they would never go back. Our yarn department is 4 aisles. It cuts back some during hot summer months and expands in the fall. I don't expect more, they are a craft store not a yarn store.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Michael's is my last go-to store after AC Moore, Hobby Lobby, and JoAnn's. THere are three local yarn stores, and I'm very fortunate to have two bead stores near by, too. AN embarrassment of riches, no doubt.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

nittineedles said:


> I went into Michael's in Nanaimo last Sunday. I entered the store with a list of four items I needed to buy. apart. :? Silly me. Here I was thinking Michael's was a craft store.


Many many years ago when Michael (yes Michael was the original owner) opened his store in dallas it was a wonderful fully craft store. Sold almost anything you would need to make a craft. Now i see so many craft stores carry already made items more than actual crafts. Yep miss the old Michael's. Guess it is called modern progress, but some things should stay the same.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Carole Murphy said:


> Many many years ago when Michael (yes Michael was the original owner) opened his store in dallas it was a wonderful fully craft store. Sold almost anything you would need to make a craft. Now i see so many craft stores carry already made items more than actual crafts. Yep miss the old Michael's. Guess it is called modern progress, but some things should stay the same.


I suppose this was true for the entire country, but Michael's was the very best in the area and I went there for years. Then they bought out another craft shop, I believe it was called Lee Wards?, and honestly, overnight it was filled with lower quality products and hasn't been as good since. Ours only has yarn along the back wall and around one corner; the Joann's in So. County St. Louis is in a former Circuit City electronics store - huge - and has many rows of yarn plus so many fabrics and sewing needs as well as a lot of the other crafts needs.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Carole Murphy said:


> Many many years ago when Michael (yes Michael was the original owner) opened his store in dallas it was a wonderful fully craft store. Sold almost anything you would need to make a craft. Now i see so many craft stores carry already made items more than actual crafts. Yep miss the old Michael's. Guess it is called modern progress, but some things should stay the same.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Michael has changed a lot since they opened years ago. They went from crafts to home décor and then on to I don't know what. Silly stuff. I have quit going to most places and purchase most of my yarn on line. The local shops are very nice but I can't afford their prices on my limited budget. Now I knit from all my stash yarns or if I see a yarn I might like I look for the lowest price anywhere. I have seen many patterns I like but the kit price or the yarn is close to $100 for a sweater. I can't afford that.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

JoAnn's has the safety eyes in several different colors and styles in their stores. I don't know if they have them on line.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I think JoAnn's is just in the US.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

The only way for stores to make money is to cater to its buyers in the area; therefore, if there are few sales of yarn, etc. they may not carry very much or it could be what top management dictates and the local stores have no say in what they have available.


----------



## Clions (Feb 13, 2014)

Micheal's isn't alone; Joann's and Hobby Lobby are the same (trying to sell everything under one roof).


----------



## momswanson (Jun 14, 2013)

I am in NJ also, and in my area craft stores abound. From work I can go ACMoore, Michaels or JoAnns. My go to store is ACMoore, their yarn selection is fabulous, always find what I am looking for, and the staff is always friendly and helpful. If the staff member I ask can't help me, they go get someone who can. The manager even stopped what he was doing to help locate an item for me. 

Michaels was messy, unorganized and I couldn't find help, so I left. I was in JoAnn's yesterday looking for buttons to finish a sweater for my youngest grandson and was really disappointed in their selection, found what I wanted elsewhere. I have never been in a "real" yarn store, just the big box stores. 

From home I head to Hobby Lobby, in the opposite direction. I Love this Yarn is my favorite for afghans and baby apparel. Their staff, although you have to hunt for one, are always pleasant and helpful. I haven't shopped for anything other than yarn there so can't speak for the rest of the store's selection. 

I am going to Cape May in June and they have a yarn store that I intend to visit so I can sit on the ocean view porch in the evening and crochet while listening to the music of the waves hitting the beach.


----------

